# How to Slab extra large logs?



## rickysaucedofb (Feb 27, 2013)

I currently have a Chinese elm log that is 48 to 50 inches in diameter and around ten feet long and was wondering what the best way to slab it is. I want natural edge slabs to be used for tables. I have already contacted local sawmills in kirkland, harvard, and southern wisconson. None of them are capable of cutting a log this large whether it is slabbed or peiced. The best they can do is have me haul it to the mill and they can attempt to cut it but no guarentees. So what would be the best way to slab this and is there any private mills around that can slab a log this large?


----------



## qbilder (Feb 27, 2013)

Chainsaw mill would it. I'm equipping my saw with a 60" bar & mill, might could do that for you. I'm driving up to Ohio in May/June to get a giant white oak, some hickory, and some maple. I might be able to swing up your direction. I normally go up through there on my way to Green Bay, where I deer hunt and visit inlaws. That's in November, and is a solid plan for this year. Otherwise maybe check around your area to see if anybody has a Lucas slabbing mill. If I recall, there's a guy on this site with one, lives in Madison WI.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Feb 27, 2013)

your situation is the exact reason that i want to upgrade my csm setup. i'd like to be able to mill 60". im up in madison wi and there's enough large logs around that i'd really like to be able to slab em and also just break them down cleanly for resawing. my plan is to purchase a stihl 088 or husky 3120 and then fabricate my own alaskan mill. i'd try to find somebody who has a setup like this or a swing mill w/slabber to handle your log.
good luck


----------



## cityslicker (Feb 27, 2013)

That's just way too big to mill, do yourself a favor and just stuff it in a USPS flat rate box and ship it to me I will make sure you dont fret it any longer.:msp_biggrin: 

Really though, I think finding someone with a slabbing machine would be your best bet if this is only a one time thing for you. There is also that guy in Georgia that has a giant BSM made from old machinery. If you think you will be milling more than this log maybe consider buying a chainsaw mill setup with a 6 foot bar and going at it yourself. 

What ever you do don't waste your time or money driving it around to a mill that MIGHT be able to do it. Make sure they can slab it the way you want.

Can you show us some pics so we can atleast drool? PLLLEEEAASE?


----------



## rickysaucedofb (Feb 27, 2013)

I do not have pictures of the log as it was cut down 2 weeks before the snow and is covered with a tarp in my grandparents backyard. I started to build my own bandmill but i am unsure that i can have it finished in time before the bugs come in the spring because i do not own a tractor big enough to move it inside. We had enough trouble getting it off the smaller logs that they fell the piece on. I am looking into a chainsaw but can not find one strong enough in my price range before the spring. I also would not mind somebody with a slabber or alaskan sawmill to help me cut it but i have looked online and have found no one around who can do it. I found one place but they want $8 a bf or more for wider than 36 inches and that is well beyond what i can spend. I just need the help to find someone who can cut it.


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I can understand your desire to get that thing milled, but how do you keep a 60" plank from warping, unless you ballast it with a couple '58 Buicks?


----------



## excess650 (Feb 28, 2013)

I can understand the desire to make live edge slabs from this log. 48" x 10'x 2"+ thick would make conference room tables, so might fetch a fair $. The problem is that you'll need some sort of equipment to move those slabs. I milled 30" wide x 6' long red elm, and it took 2 guys to move the slabs.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 28, 2013)

Might try quartering it with a chain saw, then put the quarters on a band saw mill and saw live edges one side. Keep track of where the boards were in the log so you can joint them and reassemble the halves to make the furniture. This lets you surface the boards with a 24" planer, and gives the option of wide slabs or bookmatching for a table top. That's what I plan to do with this stick of black oak.







On the other hand, if Qbilder is coming up with a CSM, you could line up a couple more logs. Keep it off the ground, and it should keep until Nov OK.


----------



## rickysaucedofb (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a large bobcat and a small and midsized Kubota so I am able to move the slabs once they are cut I am just incapable of moving the whole log large distances. I am looking into a Husqvarna 3120xp and a 72 inch cannon bar and I should be able to buy it by the first week of June. Is there anyway to keep bugs out of it until then. It is propped up off the ground with a bunch of 4x4's and like I said has a tarp is there anything else I can do to keep the bugs away?


----------



## Nato (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe this? Could you rent a saw? I know a place somewhat close to me that used to have a 3120 that you could rent. You could buy the proper b/c, mill, then sell the bar here. It would take a little bit of investigating to be prepared for milling day, but could be done.


----------



## qbilder (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure about bugs. Maybe strip bark off and spray the log with a mix of borax & water? And seal up the ends of the log with anchorseal or latex or something.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Feb 28, 2013)

As long as its off the ground and ends sealed you should be good until its slabbing time. The worst thing is that all the elm that I have milled has a tendancy to get really bad end checks. So sealing them up really makes a big difference there. I have had several large chinese elms over the years and never really had any bug problems with them. Some have even been setting in contact with the ground (cohersing them to spalt) for a year or so and still turned out good. They will eventually go punky after several years but still never had any bugs. May just be my area of the country though on the bug thing. I know what you mean about not being able to move those big logs. That chinese elm has a ton of water weight. You can see water just running out of the wood while cutting cookies on the up stroke!


----------



## rickysaucedofb (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the ends sealed with anchor seal to keep the log from checking. I have not had a large issue with bugs buy some of the firewood I have I've seen big bug issues in after they sit for about six months, but only in certain logs. I have been looking for a local rental of a big saw but have not found anyone around me who rents them. I am located in marengo il and have not found any saw rentals or anyone who can slab this size. Thank you for all of you guys's help so far.


----------



## excess650 (Feb 28, 2013)

I slabbed up some red elm that had been down for at least a year, and there were no bug issues.


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 28, 2013)

WOW, must be nice to be soooo ambitious because that is quite some project you have going on. It is hard for me to imagine cutting a log that big with a chainsaw mill. Then trying to handle those big heavy wet slabs without the use of some big equipment. It is even harder for me to imagine what your going to do with those slabs if you can get them cut. A slab that big would take up an entire room in an average house. A great big outside table might be in order along with some benches for seats if the bench slabs were edged to make them smaller. Lots of work for sure.

Rental places are not going to have a saw that big so you are proably going to have to locate one on your own. Just a thought if you did mange to find saw and big enough bar you might be able to get by freehanding the cuts using chalk lines so long as the saw, bar and chain are up to the task and you and the saw can cut fairly straight and then figure out a way to plane the slabs smooth and level. Again lots of work.

Good luck on your big project because like what has been said that elm although colorful it is subject to warping ,cupping and checking as it dries especially if there is defects in the wood. After it is all said and done it might be better to just have cut that log into firewood or trim it down somehow and make smaller slabs. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Daninvan (Feb 28, 2013)

In order to slab live edge slabs from a log that is 50" in diameter you will need someone with a 60" bar on their chainsaw mill. I don't live anywhere near you, but have a mill that big and use a Husky 2100 chainsaw (100 cc motor) and have slabbed an elm crotch that was nearly that wide at the widest point. A 60" bar is pretty uncommon, but they are around. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/153126-2.htm

I think what you are wanting to do is possible, you just need to find someone with the right gear and pay them enough to do it. It will definitely be hard work for both the saw and the sawyer so it won't be cheap! And it is true what the others have said, the slabs will be so heavy that they will not be easiily moveable.


----------



## rickysaucedofb (Feb 28, 2013)

I have requested a quote from Rockford bobcat because they are a Husqvarna dealer. I put in a quote for a 3120xp. On Husqvarna's website the suggested retail is $1700 and I have already found a sixty and a seventy-two inch bar for it. I have the steel to build the chainsaw mill already because I was going to build a log slabber but I reconsidered the time it will take to build and to adjust everything it will just be easier to buy a chainsaw and mill it that way.


----------



## Daninvan (Mar 1, 2013)

rickysaucedofb said:


> I have requested a quote from Rockford bobcat because they are a Husqvarna dealer. I put in a quote for a 3120xp. On Husqvarna's website the suggested retail is $1700 and I have already found a sixty and a seventy-two inch bar for it. I have the steel to build the chainsaw mill already because I was going to build a log slabber but I reconsidered the time it will take to build and to adjust everything it will just be easier to buy a chainsaw and mill it that way.



Sounds like you are 100% on the right track! Good luck and post some pictures for us as you build and mill.

I'd recommend a skip chain for a bar that big. I have full complement chain and I find that too much sawdust builds up with full comp.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 1, 2013)

rickysaucedofb said:


> I have requested a quote from Rockford bobcat because they are a Husqvarna dealer. I put in a quote for a 3120xp. On Husqvarna's website the suggested retail is $1700 and I have already found a sixty and a seventy-two inch bar for it. I have the steel to build the chainsaw mill already because I was going to build a log slabber but I reconsidered the time it will take to build and to adjust everything it will just be easier to buy a chainsaw and mill it that way.



That will get it done! You're going to be making some serious sawdust!


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, with a bar that big and big Husky it will get the job done. 

How would you guys like to take this on. I swiped the pic . I don't know where I got it from either here or possible another forum. Anyone care to venture what these walnut slabs might be worth???


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 2, 2013)

If you have to ask, you can't afford it. Looks like it'd make a lot of pen turning blanks! I'd love to see how those slabs were ultimately used.


----------

